
Stemcentrx VC takes shots at Fidelity, Andreessen Horowitz after mega-sale - brianchu
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/blog/techflash/2016/04/stemcentrx-vc-takes-shots-at-fidelity-andreessen.html
======
gumby
Their xenograft-assay approach sounds painfully difficult so congratulations
for apparently pulling it off.

BTW life sciences was the original field where you could get an exit without
revenue.

